# Billy White Box Call



## Cane_Creek (Feb 25, 2008)

It's called "The Hustlin Hen" by Billy White (or White Hunter Game Calls).  I bought one about 8 years ago and still use it today.  Excellent sounding box call but can't find them anywhere now.  Anyone know what happened to them and/or how to locate them?


----------



## hevishot (Feb 25, 2008)

I believe Mr White had some health issues...but somebody on here probably knows better than I do.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2008)

everything i've heard is that Billy quit making calls. I love mine as well.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Feb 25, 2008)

I've got a couple of hustlin hen box calls myself. Good sounding compact box. Really can reach out there if you need it too.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 25, 2008)

You can still buy them, but you have to call him direct.  I bought two of them from him last year.  They still sound sweet as ever.

If you need his contact phone number, let me know and maybe I can dig it up.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 25, 2008)

hawglips said:


> You can still buy them, but you have to call him direct.  I bought two of them from him last year.  They still sound sweet as ever.
> 
> If you need his contact phone number, let me know and maybe I can dig it up.



Hawg I'd like the info you can find it.  Thanks.


----------



## 4bes (Feb 25, 2008)

*Billy White*

Phone # 334-687-8937
FAX # 334-687-6414
12979 Stsate Hwy 95 N., Abbeville, AL   36310


When I ordered mine I asked if I could get Billy to sign it which he did.


----------



## va longbeard (Feb 25, 2008)

You got good taste in box calls.  

I have two of the hustlin hens (short boxes) and a crackler box (long box).  They are as good a call as you will get for the money.

I am glad to hear Billy is making calls again.  He is a super nice guy that really has an ear for turkey calls and how to make them.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the info.


----------



## dark horse (Feb 26, 2008)

If it is any help I ordered and received one from Midwest Tukey Call 2-3 weeks ago.  Nice call.

Brent


----------



## gobblergitter (Feb 26, 2008)

I bought one several years ago and it is still the best sounding box I have. I was calling to a gobbler one day and a hen came by and asked where she could buy one!!


----------



## hawglips (Feb 26, 2008)

gobblergitter said:


> I bought one several years ago and it is still the best sounding box I have. I was calling to a gobbler one day and a hen came by and asked where she could buy one!!



I once left one at the base of the last tree I was calling from, and when I came back to get it, there was a tom there trying to breed it!


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 26, 2008)

They are awesome... it's the only box call I use


----------



## hawglips (Feb 26, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> They are awesome... it's the only box call I use



It is a MIGHTY fine sounding box call.

I don't want to hijack the thread, but to be fair, there were two birds I killed last year that liked Lee Chadwick's longbox over the Hustlin Hen (or anything else I threw at them).   And I think one of them would definitely not have been killed if I didn't have Lee's (I believe it is a purple heart and butternut) longbox with me on that day.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Feb 26, 2008)

When I first started out turkey hunting I hunted with some friends of mine that would walk around their property all day long cranking down on box calls as loud as they could....  we never killed anything... I didn't know any better but I was turned off on the box call right off the get go and went straight to the mouth call.  Until several years later someone ran a Billy white for me and I got one that week....  It had such a sweeter sound compared to what I remembered my friends sounding like.


----------



## tbgator (Feb 29, 2008)

Started out with a Billy White box I bought out of his hands. Still have it and like it but my Scott's cutter is closing fast.


----------



## coryo (Mar 1, 2008)

Got mine own the way. Thanks for the info.


----------



## turk2di (Mar 2, 2008)

I have the Hustlin hen & my buddy has one of his longboxes! They may well b the best or close to it. Hate to hear he has quit making them & certainly hope he's doing ok!


----------



## coooooon24 (Apr 25, 2009)

*super nice guy*

just talked with mr. billy over phone, man i could set down and talk with him all day ,anyway mailing my check to him monday for hustlin hen,may even try one of his slate calls, by the way he,s signing mine to::


----------



## boparks (Apr 26, 2009)

Cane  Creek, we must have bought one the same year because I've had mine about that long as well.

It is a good call. 

When I bought some of these boxes including the Camp Caller, I did not have a clue who these folks were.

It's interesting to hear talk of these people and these calls years down the road.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 5, 2012)

Old thread but do these still get made?


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 5, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Old thread but do these still get made?



They do....contact Mr. Billy at the phone number Hal posted above.

You will not be disappointed...it is the only box call that I have used in a bunch of years.  I would rather leave my gun than that call!!


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 25, 2012)

Preciate it! Lil Christmas too me! Happy holidays fellas.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 25, 2012)

deast1988 said:


> Preciate it! Lil Christmas too me! Happy holidays fellas.



You will not be disappointed....mine has contributed to more dead turks than I can remember.  They are deadly!!


----------



## hawglips (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's what I got for Christmas


----------

